# iOS 6 fail!



## ChrisC (Jun 17, 2012)

Not surprising. Steve Jobs is no longer at the helm. Apple are falling back...

https://mashable.com/2012/06/16/disappointments-ios-6/


----------



## paolo (Jun 17, 2012)

ChrisC said:


> Not surprising. Steve Jobs is no longer at the helm. Apple are falling back...
> 
> https://mashable.com/2012/06/16/disappointments-ios-6/



Looks like a link-sucky opinion piece, rather than the more considered editorial you might find (in all too few places) elsewhere.

There's similar op-ed out there for Windows 8, the general state of Android, the general state of Linux, the general state of OSX or whatever it's called now.

It's not that it's entirely bollocks, but if you read this kind of stuff and switch platforms on the basis of it, you could swap platforms *every day*.

I'll leave you and predictable others here throw links and hyperbole at each other.


----------



## ChrisC (Jun 17, 2012)

I go with what works for me. I use Android, Ubuntu Linux and Windows 7. I also use Mac OS X. I just like the mental masturbation in comparing them all and the tit for tat that occurs.


----------



## ChrisC (Jun 18, 2012)

Tit for tat. Example, http://www.phonearena.com/news/Stev...-epic-rap-battle-with-surprise-winner_id31360 fun nonsense really. But I'm a sad git that loves this stuff. ;-)


----------



## Kanda (Jun 18, 2012)

ChrisC said:


> Not surprising. Steve Jobs is no longer at the helm. Apple are falling back...
> 
> https://mashable.com/2012/06/16/disappointments-ios-6/


 
It's in Beta stage 1...


----------



## Crispy (Jun 18, 2012)

Wafty opinion. Sorely lacking in considered analysis and sourced fact. Full of assumption and conjecture. Worthless.
I would say the same about a piece of similar "quality" about any other technology platform.


----------



## elbows (Jun 18, 2012)

The disappointment the crappy article describes is actually not easy to solve - people can be fickle and like a fix of 'something new'. But how can you go about radically shaking up the UI and features of a device on a regular basis? With great difficulty, and its certainly not easy to repeat Apples original iOS feats since the whole reason it shone in the first place was that smartphones tended to suck in many ways, and now they don't. Where is the problem that needs fixing?

As for this having anything to do with Jobs no longer being at the helm, I think we will have to wait quite a bit longer before his death has a notable impact on developments. Pretty much everything they've done since his death seems basically in tune with his vision. The world of technology will have to move on to a stage that he couldn't envision during his lifetime before this stuff becomes a huge issue, e.g. competitors will have to do something surprising & successful, new technologies will have to come along to enable things that couldn't previously be done, or the culture & key players in Apple will have to go off in a different direction to the one Jobs so forcefully espoused.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm disappointed with the quality of linkbait blog posts about Apple  Five years and we've come to this


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 18, 2012)

iOS6 is only available in developer preview code right? Or did I miss something and the finish build has been released to the public?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes, but it's not hard to get hold of it, by just signing up as a developer.

I can't be arsed personally.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 18, 2012)

So it's not a finished product then?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 18, 2012)

The beauty of iOS's user interface is that it doesn't need a radical shake up. I've switched from Android, and despite there being quite a few small little things I miss, there's no way I'd go back atm. Android just can't compete with the slickness and stability of iOS.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 18, 2012)

No, it's beta, as in a real beta, as in the basic structure is not going to change but there will be bug fixes and tweaks. It gets released early to devs so that they can make sure apps still run and maybe take advantage of new features and APIs.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 18, 2012)

One thing I do agree with is how tired the interface is looking. It's far too static these days. Even Windows phones have a more attractive home screen than ios.

But yes, it is still a Beta so you can't really say anything. I'm more intrigued about Apple doing Beta releases. Do they usually do this? I've never noticed.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 18, 2012)

They always do it. For desktop OS versions too.


----------



## elbows (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah the only thing thats changed much over the years is they changed their desktop dev pricing to be more like iOS development pricing, and there is greater worldwide non-developer attention paid to the opening day of their developer conference, so far more people than the target audience get to hear about the release of such beta's.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 18, 2012)

The two major things still missing from iOS are inter-app communications/file sharing and a more useful home/lock screen.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 18, 2012)

Crispy said:


> The two major things still missing from iOS are inter-app communications/file sharing and a more useful home/lock screen.


 
More useful in what way?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 18, 2012)

More useful than a red circle on an app with a number in it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 18, 2012)

iOS has a shitty file system where multiple apps are concerned. It's so heavily sandboxed that it's a complete pain to share files between two apps - you can import them from one app to another and that's it. Granted that this isn't something that affects many people, so the safety tradeoffs may be worth it for them, but on, say, the iPad, it's something they should look at if they want even quite light tasks like composing documents with images in them to be convenient.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 18, 2012)

Crispy said:


> More useful than a red circle on an app with a number in it.


 
Sorry meant more useful in what way in relation to your lock screen comment.


----------

